# biscuit recipes for sausage gravy or fatties



## fire it up (Mar 14, 2009)

So irishteabear asked if BBQ Engineer wouldn't mind posting their recipe for biscuits he used during a sausage and gravy recipe using fatties (which looked incredible)  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/sho...t=74577&page=2
If you wanna check it out.

But I figured I would maybe start a thread where you could post nice biscuit recipes or tell of a way you use them in some relation to smoked foods.

Personally one of my favorite things to do is make several fatties.  They freeze and thaw and freeze again perfectly.  I love to reheat a fattie by cooking both sides of a slice in a pan and throwing it on a warm biscuit with some fried or scrambled eggs, and cheese if applicable.  Damn any fastfood breakfast piece of processed junk when you can so easily make yourself a delicious, cheap heavenly breakfast sandwich all your own.

I am guilty (as most probably are) of buying the kind at the store that scare you half the time when you twist the tube to get it to pop open, filled with precut biscuits, but what are some of your tried and true biscuit recipes or dealings with?  I have always been told shortening is key to flakyness and must be cut it, but also that several thin layers of dough pressed together then cut will give you flaky layed biscuits.

I have made biscuits a few times and they always turn out ok but kind of mediocre.
Would love to hear anyones success stories or tips on a great biscuit.  Smoked would (of course) be nice but even done in the oven would be nice to try, even something that may seem a bit crazy.  Anyone willing to share a few recipes or ideas?


----------



## drlouis (Mar 22, 2009)

well, I'm disappointed that you've had no replies, I love biscuits, and have been looking forward to some good recipes. :(

myself I usually end up with the ones on the bisquick box, good, but I'd like a 'tried 'n true' from scratch recipe. 

c'mon, _someone_ makes good from scratch biscuits right??


----------



## justsmoke2 (Mar 22, 2009)

Well I just made my first attempt at Reb Lobsters Chedder Friday and it was a failure.  Now I will be trying another recipe and if this one turns out I will post it.  Oh heck here is the site I will be trying next.

http://www.joyfulabode.com/blog/2008...p-easy-recipe/

It has pictures as they take you thru the steps.  From what I can see this is a lot closer then the first batch was.


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 22, 2009)

I'd posted this earlier but it must have gotten lost in the transition; no problem, will post it again!

Heat oven to 450°

2 c. flour
½ tsp salt
1 tbsp baking powder
1/3 c. vegetable oil

Mix together dry ingredients, then cut in oil with a dough cutter until small sized (pea sized) beads.  

Mix in with a fork
1 c. milk

Scrape out of bowl with scraper onto a well-floured counter top.  Sprinkle with flour and knead until elastic (about 20 times, fold and push), sprinkling several times, pat into about a ½ inch thick dough, flour board and lay on it then flip over to flour top of it, then cut with a table glass or similar cutter.  Place on non-greased cookie sheet, about an inch or more apart, and bake for 14 minutes or until tops are nicely browned.  Here's a couple pics to show results (they bake up really high!):


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 22, 2009)

Dang Pops, they look delicious! Oh and Happy Birthday :)


----------



## bassman (Mar 22, 2009)

Sorry I don't have any pictures of these.  I usually make them with the grated cheddar cheese.  Still goes great with sausage gravy.


Buttermilk Biscuits         
2 Cups flour
1 tsp salt
4 tsp baking powder
½ Cup shortening
1 beaten egg
1 Cup buttermilk (approximately)


Preheat oven to 400 degrees. Mix together flour, salt and baking powder. Cut in shortening with pastry blender. Add egg and buttermilk (you can add a little buttermilk if the dough seems too dry. Turn out on floured board and knead several times until flour is worked in to make a fairly soft dough. Pat out to about ¾ inch thick and cut into 3 to 3 ½ inch biscuits. Bake for approximately 20 minutes (checking after 15 minutes) and the tops are golden brown.

PS: You may add 1 cup grated cheddar cheese at final mixing stage.


----------

